# Fantastic new substrate!!!!



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Always kept my rodents on woodchippings, paper or peat/soil etc. mainly due to low cost and easiness. I have however just purchased a new substrate from burgess show called smartbedz. I have found it to be amazing so far. No smells what so ever, hygienic, economically friendly, loads of good features. and can be a fertiliser for garden once used.

It isn't as cheap as older and more common alternatives but lasts much much longer and so i imagine works out the same with added benefits. It is dust free so is great for their health also. I have provided link below to main website but can be found cheaper elsewhere with MUCH cheaper shipping. I bought it on show offer price so very pleased.

http://www.smartbedz.co.uk/


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

It sounds good.

Do you put a deep layer of them on the bottom & give ripped up toilet roll for the mouse bedding?

Shyone xxx


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

You only need to put a covering doesn't need to be thick or layered as it spreads when comes into contact with moisture (urine) and dries out within 1 hour. So doesn't need much depends on enclosure, yes i bought a big sack of fine hay which they love and still also smells great.

Worth a try id say!


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks xxx


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

loks like tortoise/bio-grass pellets , what's it made from ?


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

I clicked on the video & it shows it's made of Straw


----------



## Salad Dodger (Jan 4, 2013)

i'll stick with bed down then


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

might be worth adding to the woodchippings in the toilet corner of the cage to keep it dry and smell free ..... just depends on how expensive it is


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Basically what I use...except I get alfalfa pellets from a feed store.....no one here, that I'm aware, makes pelleted straw! Could probably be cheaper than the alfalfa though!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

And now I've searched and seen you CAN get it in the US.....but its harder to find and seems to be more expensive than the alfalfa pellets....oh well


----------

